# Myrtle Beach Pier fishing ?



## bubbasmouse (Sep 14, 2003)

I'm taking the wife to the beach 9/28 - 9/30 and we want to do some bottom fishing off the pier. What piers are the best and what size rod and reel and tackle will we need? Thanks Ron


----------



## saltyweeks (Sep 15, 2003)

There are some good piers in the area, but you might want to think about going North to the Cherry Grove Pier. It has seen some good runs around this time of the year.
Tackle size depends on what you are after, but if you are generally bottom fishing you'll need a 7 to 9 ft rod with about 12lb test line. Two hook bottom rigs with 2 ounce weights and size 4 hooks are plenty big for fall run spot or croaker. Use bigger 1/0 hooks and live bait for flounder, puppy drum, or trout. Spot love cut bloodworms or even earthworms. Shrimp is a good all around bait, but its better to buy it fresh before you get to a pier, all they will have is frozen which is not as good.


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

If you want to have fun and go to a nice pier with nice people on it, dont go to cherrygrive. Dont get me wrong there are a few good people on that pier, but for the most part there are a some who just dont need tp be allowed to fish. Try out Apache pier. The past few weeks we have been catching lots of blues on bottom rigs with live minnows or shrimp. THe tackle described above should work fine. Also we have started to catch spots everynow and then, give it a few weeks and the spot run should really start. Just go the apachepier web site and check out the prices and give them a call if you need any info not posted there.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I've never fished the Cherry Grove pier, but I have known people who would drive an extra half hour or more to fish 2nd Ave rather than fish Cherry Grove. It's reputation precedes it, and I've never heard anything nice about some of the people who fish it. Apache is nice although I have only fished it once. I loved the swimmingpool/baitwell!


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

I did fish Cherry Grove a few years ago, and I certainly didn't feel welcome there, either by the fishers, or even more by the folks running it. We took a look a year later, and it seemed even more unfriendly. Even though its about 200 yards from where we'll be staying in 3 weeks, I think I'll stay on the beach and surf cast.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Not only is CHerry Grove not as nice, its about twice the price. My dad and I fished Apache Saturday and there were a bunch of blues being cought on cut mullet, live mullet, shrimp and bloodworms. Most were caught in the area around the shelter and stage on the left side if looking out to sea. I caught a 16in flounder and there were several more caught, all on live finger mullet. The mullet are really thick and if you have a cast net and can use it, they are pretty easy to catch fromt he pier. Another good thing about Apache, they let you use nets while Cherry Grove doesn't. If you can't catch them yourself the pier sells them but I would wait until somebody catches more than they need and is giving them away. Or I'm sure somebody out there with a net would be happy to get you some.


----------



## bubbasmouse (Sep 14, 2003)

Thanks for all the replies. The reels i have are some Zebco 33's and i have some Abu Garcia 6500's. Are the Zebco 33's enough to fish for spots and croakers? Seems like the 6500 is going to be overkill for the smaller fish, but this all I have. Thanks again Ron


----------



## fisher446 (Aug 7, 2003)

Those zebcos will do the job for the spots and croakers. You should get some gotchas for the blues and use the 6500's to throw them with. Or put some bottom rigs out there with cut bait or live minnows and catch some blues!!!


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Fished the MB pier king mack tourn 9/12-14 on second ave pier. Though no pier got a king, we had a great time catching flounder (largest was 5 lbs. 10 oz) and puppy drum up to 5 lbs. First time fishing the pier and can't say enough kind things about management and fisherpeople on pier. Catching and sharing bait is the norm.

I have fished almost all the piers from MB to OBX, and though most I can recommend, CHERRY GROVE is the only one I would NOT recommend to anyone. Management and locals are NOT friendly, courteous, or helpful people. This is one pierI would not have been upset if Isabelle had taken down.


----------



## Eddy Gurge (Aug 27, 2003)

Do you think is the locals that drive the attitude there, or the managment? (@ cherry g.)


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

Mostly the management, they have driven off most of the good people who used to fish there with the prices, rules, and their own attitudes. There are still a few nice guys who kingfish, but most of the rest of the anglers are not very nice. There are a few who are, you just have to get lucky. Mush better to go somewhere else, if just because its cheaper


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I always loved how at 2nd Avenue, usually people were more than happy to share their bait with you and were pretty helpful and easy going. I just heard so much crap about Cherry Grove that I never had any desire to go there.


----------



## saltyweeks (Sep 15, 2003)

I wouldn't have much idea about the 'attitude' of those involved at the Cherry Grove Pier. The times I have fished there I pretty much kept to myself. I can say I caught a lot of fish, but this was during spot runs and if you are land in the middle of one of those you will catch fish no matter what pier you are on. I haven't fished the MB piers, although they do sound very nice. 
I must say, however, that wishing for a pier to get knocked down by a hurricane is a pretty idiotic thing to say no matter how much you hate the 'management'.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Reading some of these reviews about Cherry Grove made me start wondering where the heck y'all have come up with these tales. I have been fishing Cherry Grove of ten years or more and my only complaint was with one of the security gaurds who was a total jerk, but that was three years ago. I can't vouch for the bottom fishers because I kingfish, and I realize that this gives me only a limited view of the people, but all the king fisherman I've met at Cherry Grove are in no way rude or mean. Yes the management is sour, but you only have to deal with them for as long as it takes to buy your pass and bait. If any of you have had a bad experience with a king fisherman (excluding the drunk who was kicked off the pier Oct. 18, if he posts here) please provide a name. Otherwise, exclude king fishermen from your degrading comments


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

There are exceptions to every rule, I am sure there are anglers who fish cherry grove who are friendly and couteous, however, for reasons stated I have not been back to cherry grove. Since I am paying good money to fish, I personally expect to be treated in a courteous manner by the person taking my money.

Fishing should be fun and starting the day po'd is not my idea of fun.

PS: starting the day po'd good be the reason why a lot of the people I encountered had bad attitude, probably 50% me and 50% them for the same reason.


----------



## sharkbite (Jun 8, 2001)

I use to fish Cherry Grove quite frequently, but due to the management problems and the generaly rude people fishing i haven't returned in a while. The prices to fish the pier are crazy, you call the pier house to find out what's biting and they tell you lies just so you show up (called they said lots of fish were biting, talked to anglers after going out on the pier and they said not many fish have been caught the past few days). I will say this though, 90% of the king fisherman aren't rude and are usually willing to help out. However, there have been a few incidences ( one of which a guy hooked a fish and was working his way down the pier, I happened to be bottom fishing that side with two rods out, I attempted to get 'em in as fast as I could however as soon as he could see they weren't in the screaming fit started and he all but threw my rods in the water. That was the day I packed up my gear and haven't returned and don't plan to either. 

Just my .02

Tight Lines


Tim


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

most of the king fishermen out there are ver nice, but one of them in particular, and i don't want to name names, tends to go a bit over board about hings like sharkbite mentioned.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I think I know exactly who you are talking about sharkbite & bluerunner.

I knew one king fisherman who would walk down the pier cutting people's lines if they were not pulled in. Never got a chance to meet him, but I heard that he either died or moved away.

Wow, I never knew that CG bottom fishers were that bad. fishloser you make a good point about how the management is probably the reason that some have bad attitudes. Again, something I wouldn't know about since I get there at about 6:00 to set my anchor for kings and the only one who works that shift is Terry, a decent guy and a fellow king fisherman. He gets off at 7:00, the time most of the bottom fishers get there.

Yes the prices are outrageous. The owners claimed that the hike was to pay for reconstruction after Floyd, but it's past time for a drop. I read on another thread about Apache Pier, and I think I will try it my next trip.

Sorry if I sounded a bit egotistical in my first post. I just have never met a fisherman that was both rude and sober at the same time at CG. Guess I should stick to kingfishing


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Kingfisherman23:

since you are in the raleigh area, have you fished the piers around wilmington, topsail and OBX? The king/cobia/tarpon fishing is normally much better. I only fish the MB area during the fall tourn. I fish the others from april thru oct.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Haven't fished an NC pier in years. My relatives have a friend who owns a beach house in NMB, one minute walk from CG, and in exchange for doing pre- and post-tourism season repairs they get to stay free. They invite us usually and the dates they are there usually are good times for kings.

Occasionally fish Cape Lookout on camping trips for a weekend and catch some reds, even one small shark.

Next year I'm thinking about taking a boat out there. Anyone know how the trolling is around Lookout, either kings or other big fish?
I'm talking within 3 miles or so of the cape.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

The only two piers I have fished in Myrtle Beach were 2nd Avenue and Apache. The first time I was at 2nd Avenue I had just started fishing, I knew just enough that my dad would let me go out without fear of interfering or tangling lines with others. My problem was that I wasn't good with knots. My dad had rigged a leader on my only rod, it was a piece of 20lb test with a snap on the end that I used for all my freshwater fishing. My one saltwater lure at the time was a Falcon, basicly and early Gotchya plug, that had a long leader already attatched. I asked the man at the counter to take off my freshwater leader and tie the Falcon leader to my main line. He proceeded to tell me that the outfit I had was not heavy enough, the lure would not work, and my casting would tangle lines with others. Just so you all know, this rod was a med. action freshwater rod with 10lb test, about light for tossing my lure to small blues if the end wasn't too crowded and I practiced casting so often I could throw better than many ofthe guys out there. Anyway after that I started going to Apache. The people working there were much more helpful and considerate, the facilities were nicer and there was a lot more room. Last Christmas I drove from 2 milse below Cherry Grove pier to Apache because of the service I recieved before. Anyway I apologize for the sob story and the longwindedness, just throwing out my two cents. 
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

One of the guys who works at 2nd Avenue, I don't remember his name, anyways, he's not a nice guy unless you really get to know him. Tall guy, in his 50's if I remember correctly.

However, if and when you hit the planks, bring the right equipment. Regular saltwater fishermen, myself included, start laughing when people bring their freshwater outfits on the pier. My favorite moment, one of them, would be the people who brought out a Snoopy pole with shark on their mind.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

hey emanuel you are not alone. One of the os tannoying things somebody can do if im fishing is bring their little freshwater stuff to the pier and get right in my way or throw over my line. That is the most annoyin gthing when people throw over me. I am one of the nicest people on the pier you'll ever meet as long as you are not a rude "touron" is a word i saw on another site (tourist + moron). I will offer advice if its asked or if it looks like it is needed. 

HOWEVER, the most annoyin gpeople on the pier are the ones who come out to the end where we're kinging, carrying a huge discount brand surf rod, and trying to catch sharks by throwing right beside our king lines.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, I second that emotion. I really despise the people who looked like they just fell out of a trailer in the hills and come down to the pier really drunk and wanting to catch a shark. These people usually have the following equipment.

12' cheapo walmart surf rig, spooled with at least #40 mono or #Spiderwire. No shock leader (and then they wonder why they lose fish and rigs.)

Wire, usually aircraft cable.

Hooks that look like meat hangers.

A pier gaff that hurts just looking at it.

At least two dirty children carrying a cooler full of beer.
 

Anyways, that's why I try to avoid the tourists and fish on weekdays. Most of these retards have no idea how to cast straight, follow none of the DNR rules, and then harrass me for releasing fish.

There, now I've vented.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

emanuel and buerunner,
I'm not talking your touron, x-mart combo thats made to fall apart after the first use. This was a spinning setup suitable for light plugging for trout and taylor blues in saltwater. Setups of this weight are very typicly used on the VA and NC costs. No I wasn't on the end with cable and treble hooks for sharks, I was more than capable of the casting accuracy needed to fishin in a crowd though there was none as this was a weekday, and I made it a point to have a copy of the marine fisheries reg book. Please do not assume I am totally niave here before gaining all the facts. Anywho, just 2 cents
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

I am somewhat disappointed on the direction this thread has taken. As you describe it, I may very well fall into the "touron" group. I don't drink and have never been drunk, but I don't have a lot of saltwater experience and my equipment is definitely low budget. I try to be polite the few times I've been on the planks, but I have every right to be there. And I will help or assist other fishermen if they need my help. That is one reason I fish.

Clearly, you fish for other reasons. 

Fred.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

If you know what you're doing and have at least some idea of what is going on around you, then you do not fall into the "touron" category. However, I have become completely exasperated with the retards who wander out onto the pier end and cast over my king rig and then get huffy when I ask them to remove their rig from mine. The people who get in the way and really do not belong on the pier at all. My thought is, if you have no idea what you're doing and you want help, I have no problem helping. Yet, it's the people who are out there to show off and let their egos get in the way, those are the people I have a problem. 

As for the freshwater equipment, I use a really light or microspin combo for Spanish when there aren't too many people in the way.


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

hey plankcaster, i was in no way suggesting you fell into the above category. the description of the touron is just a general thing, with the most important part being that they think they know what they are doing and will not accept advice. That is also why can't fish today does not fall into the touron category. If you are polite then you cannot fall into the touron category, no matter how "low budget" your equipment is. It's not what you have, but how you use it, to borrow a phrase usually reserved for something else


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

emanuel and blue, 
No offense taken, just didn't want you guys to think I'm a totally inconsiderate jerk out there. 
Cant fish today,
As far as the touron thing, if you go out there and are polite and ask some questions its rare that somebody will not help you. There is nothing wrong with being inexperianced as long as you know your limitations. As emanuel said, setting up within two feet of another guy and throwing over his rig is touronish. Making notes of what that guy is doign and striking up a conversation with him, then taking what he told you to a part of the pier where you have room to work within your ability is perfectly fine. We all have to learn somehow right? And no we cant all afford the best equipment, myself included. Just go out, learn and have fun. 
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I have plenty of experience with tourons. At CG, we try to avoid people casting into the k-rigs by putting up a rope to keep bottom riggers out of the king rigs. This one guy, obviously intoxicated, tried to argue that the rope was "unconstitutional" . He crossed the rope and proceeded to cast across three anchor lines, tangling them all. those rigs had to be brought in an two had to be cut. The drunk was escorted off the pier with his no-name bass spinning rod. So some people just don't belong on the pier. Unfortunately it seems, judging from these other reviews, that CG attracts these kind of fishermen. Tourons. I like that term.

A quote from Coastal Fishing in the Carolinas :"Novices are assisted if they use the right equiptment and take advice from the old hands. Those who insist on fishing with inapropriate equipment are usually invited to leave. There is no room for anyone whose rigging might cause someone to lose a fish."

Everyone should get this book. It describes everyaspect of surf and pier fishing, from pendulum casting to king rigging, and lists all the great fishing spots in NC & SC.


----------

